# Christmas Music!



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

It's that time of year again (near as damn it), and it'll be time to bring out the "traditional" Christmas music again.

So with that in mind, post up your favourite Christmas tunes 

One of my favourites is a really great classic, sung by two absolute legends:

Bing Crosby & David Bowie - Little Drummer Boy






Another, one of my dads favourites, Roy Wood's Wizzard - I Wish It Could Be Christmas Everyday


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

always liked Dean Martin .....Let It Snow and Wham.. last Christmas


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

This years Womble Christmas Song


----------

